# Hands for PVC Scarecrow



## acanton04 (Sep 4, 2016)

If anybody has any good tips..... I built a PVC figure for my haunt this year and I want to place gloves on it and have it hold a sword as a prop. any ideas on what to make the hands out of and how to make them hold the prop without duct tape (which is always a possibility I suppose. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

I built a clown holding balloons above it's head. I made a crude hand out of a wire clothes hanger. Wrapped the fingers in batting then put them in White gloves. I then wrapped the fingers in the position I wanted. Others may have better ideas but this worked for me.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

What I did was make corpse hands without the latex added to then so just PVC clothes hangers and casings from ball point pens that I picked up at walmart for like 10 for $1. Then i just places that inside of a glove and i can pose them how i want.

Here is a link to the video I made mine from.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jM_T1fwSeHA


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

I use fake plants like these, found at hobby lobby, for scarecrow hands. The ones I have were already bone colored. And they have wires inside each stem/leaf


----------



## acanton04 (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks for all the great suggestions!


----------

